

It’s Year 2011, Why Aren’t People More Open-minded? - fredwu
http://fredwu.me/post/8254974029/its-year-2011-why-arent-people-more-open-minded

======
the_cat_kittles
Being open minded means admitting you don't know everything. Most people
(myself included!) need to be frequently reminded that they don't know
everything. It hurts, but its good for you in the long run like you say.

------
glimcat
Because people are psychologically much the same as they were 10,000 years
ago. Because "open-minded" is generally code for "agrees with my
preconceptions." Take your pick.

